# 62" Recurve bow - String suggestions?



## MF10R3R (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey I'd got this recurve bow a few years ago from my grandfather and just recently lost the string. I don't know that much about archery yet but am starting to get into it. Anyways I was just wondering if there are any suggestions regarding strings for my bow?

This is on the side of the bow and is the only info I have on it:


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

You will need a dacron string, not any of the modern materials.

Best bet would be to contact one of the stringmakers here and they will take care of you.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

MF10R3R said:


> Hey I'd got this recurve bow a few years ago from my grandfather and just recently lost the string. I don't know that much about archery yet but am starting to get into it. Anyways I was just wondering if there are any suggestions regarding strings for my bow?
> 
> This is on the side of the bow and is the only info I have on it:
> View attachment 1559307


TAke a picture of the ENTIRE bow,
tip to tip.


----------



## MF10R3R (Jan 3, 2013)

Alright I will check that out. Thanks!


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

I just noticed I missed a word...what I meant was you will PROBABLY need a dacron string....but you still should contact one of the many talented stringmakers here. They will be able to guide you and make sure you get the right string


----------



## MF10R3R (Jan 3, 2013)

This was a pic from a while ago but I did just realize that there is more print on it. Will post more pics when I can


----------



## MF10R3R (Jan 3, 2013)

nuts&bolts said:


> TAke a picture of the ENTIRE bow,
> tip to tip.


Alright here are some more pics:






























It's a 62" Wing Archery Falcon Recurve


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

58"-59" (probably 58") dacron (B-55, B-500, or B-50), 12-14 strands, endless or flemish (either one will work fine).


----------



## MF10R3R (Jan 3, 2013)

LBR said:


> 58"-59" (probably 58") dacron (B-55, B-500, or B-50), 12-14 strands, endless or flemish (either one will work fine).


So then would I buy a 62" AMO string? Also what are the differences between the B-50, the B-55, and the B-500?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

MF10R3R said:


> *So then would I buy a 62" AMO string?* Also what are the differences between the B-50, the B-55, and the B-500?


Yes, not sure on the second half of the question. As long as you do not use the modern fibers you should be okay. 49# is at a 28" draw length so any more or less will affect the weight. You will need to twist the string to set ideal brace height. You can play around with it until you get the best arrow flight, btw you need feather fletched arrows.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

A 60" AMO string is supposed to measure 57" under tension--but it depends on whether or not the string maker follows AMO specs. I prefer to go by actual string length.

B-50 is Brownell. B-500 and B-55 are BCY. B-55 has a little less stretch/creep than the other two, but is still safe for old bows. I prefer BCY products in general.

Chad


----------

